# Just need a few more diamond butterflies!!



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello again!
I am so close to finishing the event, and I'm really hoping that there are still people who have a few butterflies left over! I'm only looking for diamond butterflies, and I have a tons of butterflies that I can give back to you, (any type, I have plenty of everything), so don't be shy if you're looking for a particular type of butterfly in return. 

My friend code is 3013 2212 203, in game name is Sam


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> Hello again!
> I am so close to finishing the event, and I'm really hoping that there are still people who have a few butterflies left over! I'm only looking for diamond and winter butterflies, and I have a tons of butterflies that I can give back to you, (any type, I have plenty of everything), so don't be shy if you're looking for a particular type of butterfly in return.
> 
> My friend code is 3013 2212 203, in game name is Sam



I would love to have some goldens but I’m nervous because I have had such bad luck that I’m not getting enough to consistently give back.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I would love to have some goldens but I’m nervous because I have had such bad luck that I’m not getting enough to consistently give back.



How many goldens how you like? 
And do you happen to have any diamond or white winter butterflies? 
Those are the only butterflies I need at this point, but if you don't have either of them, no worries, I can still drop off the goldens


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> How many goldens how you like?
> And do you happen to have any diamond or white winter butterflies?
> Those are the only butterflies I need at this point, but if you don't have either of them, no worries, I can still drop off the goldens


I have one white winter and two red diamond. My code is  69781194589 Angel. I would be so grateful!
ETA I need 8 more goldens to finish the event. Although I could do with the leaf tickets I’m mainly interested in seeing the Rover scene.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I have one white winter and two red diamond. My code is  69781194589 Angel. I would be so grateful!
> ETA I need 8 more goldens to finish the event. Although I could do with the leaf tickets I’m mainly interested in seeing the Rover scene.



I'd be so appreciative if I could have the white winter and the two red diamonds!
Adding you now and sending 8 goldens your way <3


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you! I captured one from all of those grrrr @#*! Nintendo. I’m beginning to get paranoid that it’s because I bought leaf tickets earlier. Seriously! ONE but I appreciate the chance to so much thank you.
ETA I just captured a white so sent it to you.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Thank you! I captured one from all of those grrrr @#*! Nintendo. I’m beginning to get paranoid that it’s because I bought leaf tickets earlier. Seriously! ONE but I appreciate the chance to so much thank you.



Aw, I'm sorry that your luck wasn't too great. I've resorted to using Lloid to capture any rare butterflies because my catch rates are so low for them. I've burnt though like 250 leaf tickets in fertilizer and captures at this point  
And no problem, let me know if you need any more help

- - - Post Merge - - -

All I need are diamond butterflies! And then I am finished!! 
Ironic that the butterflies I need the most at the very end is the most common ones but oh well. 

Please please please if anyone has any left, I am so close and would be so grateful!


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

How many do you need?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> How many do you need?



I need 5, but any amount that you can offer is okay!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

Just sent you a request. I have 16 diamond butterflies I can give you.


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

Do you have any on hand? If you drop them off with me I can bring back whatever I catch!

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol oops my ID is 0243 6230 690 -- and if you have any winter gold that's all I'm working on here. Thanks!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> Just sent you a request. I have 16 diamond butterflies I can give you.



That's very generous of you, but I only need probably 10 max considering the catch rates are fairly high for the diamonds and I only need 5 total. So maybe send around 10 and I'm sure that would be more than enough.
Would you like me to send back any butterflies?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm finally finished!!! Going to make a new thread to giveaway all the butterflies that I have left!!
Thank you so much to everyone who helped me out, I love and appreciate you all <3


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

I went to your garden to leave diamond butterflies but there are no flowers to leave them on!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Snow said:


> Do you have any on hand? If you drop them off with me I can bring back whatever I catch!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol oops my ID is 0243 6230 690 -- and if you have any winter gold that's all I'm working on here. Thanks!



I'm going to do a giveaway of all the butterflies I have left, no need to return anything to me! I'm just going to quickly make a new thread for the giveaway and then I'll send over some butterflies to you!


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> I'm going to do a giveaway of all the butterflies I have left, no need to return anything to me! I'm just going to quickly make a new thread for the giveaway and then I'll send over some butterflies to you!



Thank you so much! And congrats on finishing!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> I went to your garden to leave diamond butterflies but there are no flowers to leave them on!



Ah, I'm so sorry! Somebody came by and dropped off a bunch of diamond butterflies, and I thought that was you! I just finished the event so I cleared all my flowers out as I'd rather people send their butterflies to those who are still trying to collect all the rewards. 
My apologies, so sorry about that


----------

